# advice needed xhci_pci/hcd [SOLVED / new hardware]

## albright

I have a new computer with ASUS Z170-K and have

set it up to take over the home server/router duties

But I cannot get the printer to work. An old HP2200D

that still prints perfectly (over 87,000 pages printed so

far).

Cups sees the printer but any job sent just leaves

the printer light blinking indefinitely (cups thinks

the job is done). If I install hplip, I can see errors in

the logs which are along the lines of "communication

error - 5012" etc.

I am now thinking that the usb controller on this motherboard

is incompatible with something in the usb 2 interface on the

printer.

In my intel nuc xhci_hcd drives this printer perfectly by the

way ... (but the nuc could not drive a canon scanner

until I hooked up the nuc's usb 2.0 headers ... significant?)

What do you think - would installing a pci usb 2.0 board 

fix this?

Is there some other fix?    thanks for any advice

----------

## Logicien

I never had a printer so, I cannot help you with this technical issue. The only thing I can tell you is to try to print with other Linux distributions and with an other printer before to conclude their is a material incompatibility on the USB port.

As far as I know, USB 1, 2 and 3 are compatible together. The lowest speed is use. You can change the USB port and the USB cable used. Try to be sure that everything is of the same USB version and the computer port work properly with other USB devices.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> I never had a printer so, I cannot help you with this technical issue. The only thing I can tell you is to try to print with other Linux distributions and with an other printer before to conclude their is a material incompatibility on the USB port.
> 
> As far as I know, USB 1, 2 and 3 are compatible together. The lowest speed is use. You can change the USB port and the USB cable used. Try to be sure that everything is of the same USB version and the computer port work properly with other USB devices.

 

they are all *supposed* to be compatible but not so much in the real world. I am

pretty sure that a different printer would work fine, but I have no desire to change

printers.

I have booted with ubuntu and the same failure occurs ...

----------

## albright

I added a usb 2.0 pci card which uses uhci_hcd / ehci_hcd

and now the printer works

----------

